# Perfectly behaved around hundreds of dogs and people...



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

We went to the Responsible Dog Ownership Day this weekend and Jerry was perfect. He met dozens of dogs, had dozens of people pet him, and was perfect the entire time. A crated border collie snapped and growled at him when we were walking past and he just kind of looked at it and kept going. There were some people with dogs on flexi-leads who ran right up in his face and he just sniffed them. He had lots of people pet him and he sat very nicely, but also was unconcerned and didn't pay much attention to them. It's kind of funny to watch people who expect him to be lapping up the attention like a lab. He had a great time going over the agility jumps and through the tunnels - the long open tunnel he would turn around and go right back through, as if he thought it was really fun to go through.

I love feeling that I can take him anywhere around anyone and not have to worry about his behavior.

Plus, we took the Canine Good Citizen test while we were there and he passed! I had read up on it and thought about taking it while we were there, and decided to just go for it. I wasn't sure if he would pass the loose leash walking and the walking past another dog, but he was perfect.

Here he is wearing his CGC bandana. 










It was also nice to see so many well-behaved dogs and good owners in one place. There were only a few people who stood out to me, like the woman with the tallest Great Dane I've ever seen on a flexi-leash, letting it charge right up into the faces of people sitting and eating while she was paying zero attention to him. I also loved seeing all the German Shepherds, but I was shocked out how small some of them were. No wonder everyone is always commenting on how big Jerry is!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats to Jerry! 

Scarlett did her CGC at the Bark in the Park last year. Yes, she was perfectly behaved all day. For that reason, we went for the TDI, which she also passed easily. Unfortunately, when it came to actually BEING a Therapy Dog, she was less than successful...but I digress..

Don't get me started on Flexi leashes.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

SueDoNimm said:


> I love feeling that I can take him anywhere around anyone and not have to worry about his behavior.


Aw I dream of the day I could feel like this 
You are a wonderful representation for our breed.
Keep up the hard work.
Congrats to YOU and Jerry!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Congratulations to Jerry!

At the Pet Supply store that I just started going to they had a much smaller scale event on Saturday. I took Lakota & Kiya, both behaved very well. I was happy to learn that this pet store allows pets inside the store.
Theres a big country fair in a few weeks very crowded this will be the 3rd for Lakota. I'd love to bring Kiya but it would be too much walking for the old girl.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats to Jerry, and to you! I'm so impressed! What a great representative of the breed, and a rescue, too! 

Southeast German Shepherd Rescue pride! ;-)


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wonderful. It is so nice when it all comes together.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

That is great! I hope I can make a similar post about Ruki someday.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done! Thanks for sharing!

aw:


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, all! I'm so proud of him. I just can't understand why he went through 4 families in 2 years, he's such an amazing dog.

I'm really happy with his progress in our obedience classes. He's heeling very well off leash and he's definitely the best in the class.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

